# Firewall holes/plugs



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Hard to tell for sure on the phone, but that looks to be the cowl drain.


----------



## Andreascruze (Dec 13, 2018)

You dont think that's a touch too big to be a drain? Can you or someone else check yours there to see if it's open or plugged?


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

Is this an American built cruze, or are you an international member? The firewall looks a bit different than what I'm used to seeing in standard 1.4L Turbo engine bays. 

I think it is the cowl drain, that someone has removed, or broke the part that attaches to this hole with the door assembly on it. The door assembly causes water from the cowl to go directly on the electric power steering motor. Not a great location, but that's what they designed. It's possible that someone removed this door to attempt to keep the water off the power steering rack. 

Or this car has had engine work and the door assembly broke off when working on or around the engine. 

Poor some water on the windshield, see where it comes out. I bet it is that hole. 

Older GM cars used the metal a pillar down the windshield. This get's plugged water sits in the A pillar, rust starts, and then it's all down hill from there. 

This is a better design.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I am having a hard time visualizing where that is at. Can you post some macro pictures of the area and maybe paint an arrow to it?


----------



## Andreascruze (Dec 13, 2018)

Thanks everyone, especially you carbon02, it's like you were actually there! My daughter's old boyfriend did an engine swap recently, so that is what must have happened. I went to the salvage yard this morning and found the part with the door you spoke of and picked it up. Thanks again!


----------

